# Framing nailer repair



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if youve never repaired a nailer best not try it . you could easily make things worse by not putting it back together correctly.. 

by the sounds of it you might have a bad oring


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

woodworkbykirk said:


> if youve never repaired a nailer best not try it . you could easily make things worse by not putting it back together correctly..
> 
> by the sounds of it you might have a bad oring


I was doing some research and it could be the trigger valve or o-ring around the valve.

It doesn't seem like it is too bad of a repair. I may try it. If not, I'm just going to throw it away. I don't want to pay for it to be repaired.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

It's almost always just an O-ring. Cheap, simple fix.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That one gun comes 4 differant ways with the same model #.
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/se...ion=1&search_type=1&keywords=d51844&x=22&y=17


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

your right joe, i forgot about that.. the dewalts have interchangable triggers to suit the user if they want bounce fire or single fire mode.... i dont get having that on whats supposed to be a pro grade tool.. its probably why dewalt doesnt sell many framing guns.. along with the fact they jamb easily


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

I finally got around to looking at it. The trigger valve assembly is leaking. Specifically, there are two clear o-rings inside the trigger assembly that have deteriorated. I can't find the o rings sold separately from the valve. Where can I find this type of O ring? Unfortunately, the o rings fell to pieces, so I can't compare it to anything. I was thinking about checking a tool repair shop.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No way would I just replace the trigger o rings while I had it apart.
Buy the whole rebuild kit and redo the whole thing.
I get the whole thing done at a factory authorized repair shop for $75.00.


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

joecaption said:


> No way would I just replace the trigger o rings while I had it apart.
> Buy the whole rebuild kit and redo the whole thing.
> I get the whole thing done at a factory authorized repair shop for $75.00.


It's really easy to remove the trigger guard and valve. You could save money, and more importantly down time, by doing it yourself. You just have to remove a few pins.


----------



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

.....


----------

